# Sony TV interferes with genie



## d56alpine (Mar 18, 2007)

Ever since we got our new Sony KDL-50R550A internet tv, we have not been able to connect it to our home network without it causing the remote client in our bedroom to crash. We have a dvr in our living room with the genie and swm thing and a remote client in our bedroom. When we connect the tv to our home network, the bedroom client gives us a blank screen. The only way we can get directv to work again is to remove the tv from the network, power off the client, go downstairs and do a red-button reset on the dvr and once that dvr is fully up and running we can return power to the client. I'm sorry if this is a known defect, but all my searches returned nothing similar. Any ideas?


----------



## jimmie57 (Jun 26, 2010)

Try a reset of the Internet Router and see if that helps.


----------



## dpeters11 (May 30, 2007)

I would also try updating the firmware of the TV.

http://esupport.sony.com/US/p/model-home.pl?mdl=KDL50R550A&template_id=1&region_id=1&tab=download#/downloadTab

The page says a previous update had this fix, and it's possible you don't have the update that includes it:
Improved performance and stability of the Internet features

Not sure if it's related to your issue, it does seem strange they'd be related, but worth a try along with Jimmie's suggestion.


----------



## Laxguy (Dec 2, 2010)

If the above doesn't work, please post back with more detail on how things are connected.


----------



## harsh (Jun 15, 2003)

How are you connecting the TV to the LAN (please be specific)?


----------



## d56alpine (Mar 18, 2007)

Thanks so much for the replies. We are connecting wirelessly and will try the tv firmware update and report back.


----------



## harsh (Jun 15, 2003)

d56alpine said:


> We are connecting wirelessly and will try the tv firmware update and report back.


You should also look for an update for the router firmware.


----------



## dennisj00 (Sep 27, 2007)

I have the 60" version of that TV and back in May tried wireless and while it didn't connect with my G or N network, I didn't need it and just connected to the wired switch below. There have been several firmware updates since then but I'm still wired with no problems. The switch also provides the bridge to my HR34 and the DECA cloud.

If the updates above don't work, you might try getting a two way splitter, a DECA adapter and a couple of coax jumpers. Plug the Ethernet from the DECA into the TV. (this assumes you have an H or HR coax near the TV and it's bridged to the network.)


----------



## peds48 (Jan 11, 2008)

dennisj00 said:


> I have the 60" version of that TV and back in May tried wireless and while it didn't connect with my G or N network, I didn't need it and just connected to the wired switch below. There have been several firmware updates since then but I'm still wired with no problems. The switch also provides the bridge to my HR34 and the DECA cloud.
> 
> If the updates above don't work, you might try getting a two way splitter, a DECA adapter and a couple of coax jumpers. Plug the Ethernet from the DECA into the TV. (this assumes you have an H or HR coax near the TV and it's bridged to the network.)


We should mention that this is not approved by DirecTV


----------



## dennisj00 (Sep 27, 2007)

Yes, it's unsupported, but it works.


----------



## peds48 (Jan 11, 2008)

dennisj00 said:


> Yes, it's unsupported, but it works.


I was not saying otherwise, just a word of "caution"


----------



## Laxguy (Dec 2, 2010)

peds48 said:


> I was not saying otherwise, just a word of "caution"


Understood. However, when you say it's "not approved", that conveys a different message that could be construed as "it'll void your warranty/brick your unit". I say could be.


----------



## peds48 (Jan 11, 2008)

Laxguy said:


> Understood. However, when you say it's "not approved", that conveys a different message that could be construed as "it'll void your warranty/brick your unit". I say could be.


Perhaps because that is what DirecTV wants you to believe


----------



## harsh (Jun 15, 2003)

peds48 said:


> We should mention that this is not approved by DirecTV


What does DIRECTV approve for such a connection?


----------



## peds48 (Jan 11, 2008)

harsh said:


> What does DIRECTV approve for such a connection?


running you own ethernet cable to the non-DirecTV equipment


----------



## dennisj00 (Sep 27, 2007)

Basically, DirecTV has decided to isolate their Ethernet needs to one connection to your home network. Either a CCk or wireless CCK or wireless to a 44. They don't do Cat5 or cat anything.

Knowing the hodgepodge of home networks / routers, I think that was an excellent decision.

In the meantime, if you have an extra coax and need an Ethernet connection, get two powered decas on eBay (less than $10 each) and connect one to each end of said coax. (or split existing coax as above - not supported!)


----------



## d56alpine (Mar 18, 2007)

Tried the firmware update and initially thought that all was well since we could turn off the genie and turn it back on and stay connected in the bedroom. However, after sitting for awhile, I get the message "no servers found" and only a complete reset of the dvr and genie will get it up and running. This happens every time we turn off the genie for more than a few minutes and started when we got this tv.


----------



## jimmie57 (Jun 26, 2010)

d56alpine said:


> Tried the firmware update and initially thought that all was well since we could turn off the genie and turn it back on and stay connected in the bedroom. However, after sitting for awhile, I get the message "no servers found" and only a complete reset of the dvr and genie will get it up and running. This happens every time we turn off the genie for more than a few minutes and started when we got this tv.


There is only about 2 watts different in having the Genie on vs turning it off. Can you just not turn it off and then all your units work ?


----------



## Beerstalker (Feb 9, 2009)

Quick question, how are you getting power to the TV and Genie? Are you using a power strip/surge suppressor? If so is it one of the ones that is made for "Saving Energy"?


----------



## harsh (Jun 15, 2003)

dennisj00 said:


> Knowing the hodgepodge of home networks / routers, I think that was an excellent decision.
> 
> In the meantime, if you have an extra coax and need an Ethernet connection, get two powered decas on eBay (less than $10 each) and connect one to each end of said coax. (or split existing coax as above - not supported!)


In one paragraph you speak of a "hodgepodge" and in the next, you define it.


----------



## dennisj00 (Sep 27, 2007)

Exactly! And that's why D* doesn't support it. But you know (maybe not) as well as I do that it works if it's installed properly.


----------



## dsexton (May 2, 2007)

I had an HR34 with a C31 client for a Sony TV in another room. I had frequent No servers found errors. I was also having picture freezes, etc. Everything on my home network except phones and DTV equipment is connected via Ethernet cable, including the Sony TV. DTV replaced the HR34 with an HR44 and everything has been much better since then. The only thing I have seen is that occasionally while fast forwarding on the client the picture will freeze. Your problem could be the HR34.


----------

